
A 1985 interview with Andrew Fluegelman, the inventor of shareware - technologizer
https://medium.com/@harrymccracken/the-1985-andrew-fluegelman-interview-5791470819db#.urn5yz224
======
buserror
Before the rise of the 'apps' I was getting quite a bit of my income from
Sharewares on the Mac. I stopped when the horde of hipsters started to rely on
getting everything and the kitchen sink for $.99.

At the point where I started getting angry emails from users of a _freeware_
because it didn't behave as they'd like, I decided I could spend the time
doing something else!

There was quite a nice market for shareware before that, the infrastructure
was quite nice with stuff like 'versiontracker', all the emerging 'news'
websites. 'Kagi' was /essential/ for that market too, as they'd allowed a
normal person to get paid by CC and paypal. Most of the 'users' were also
pretty good back then.

Ahhh the good old days blah blah ;-)

